# Grizzly GO755- Rotary table question.



## negatronix (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi! I'm not sure if this should be posted here or elsewhere.. If needed please move to the correct forum, and apologies for my mistake.

I am in the process of purchasing a GO755, and am looking at a few add-ons that I feel I will be using extensively in the near future. I wanted to purchase a lathe along with the GO755, but I feel that I would just be spending too much right now and not enough for tooling, and have way to much to chew on, so the lathe will be purchased later.

I am however looking at rotary tables (Grizzly H7527 6" Rotary Table w/ Div. Plates) to add on to the Go755 and would like to know a few things. 

1st- Has anybody used this table, and what are your overall opinions. I am not going to be doing aerospace work, and I know that it won't probably be as accurate as others, but the price fits my wallet for what it comes with. Is it worth the pricetag?

2nd- I would like to add a 4 jaw chuck to it, however Grizzly does not make a kit for the (H7527 6" Rotary Table w/ Div. Plates) like they do for the (H5940 4" Rotary Table w/ Indexing). Would I need to make a backing plate to mount to the rotary table? Grizzly sells a blank backing plate that I am looking at. If that is the direction I should go, would I then just "pick" a 6" chuck? Are there specific chucks that I should be looking at for use with a rotary table. Can I get a larger chuck than the 6" table, ie.. 8".

Basically, I am looking to have a combo like this (H5940 4" Rotary Table w/ Indexing---T10053 3-1/4" 4-Jaw Chuck for 4" Rotary Table) for the (H7527 6" Rotary Table w/ Div. Plates).

Thanks ahead of time for any help or input!
-Kory


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 25, 2014)

I have the same mill which is excellent and the same rotary table which is very good for the price. It is a popular rotary table among forum members here.

Look at the SB1211 chuck on the grizzly site as an example of what I would want in adding a 4 jaw to the RT. There are 4 holes that pass through the chuck that would line up great on the T-slots of the table for clamping it down. I wouldn't use a separate back plate in this case. The SB1212 8" looks like the holes are too wide to fit the 6" table easily but I expect a cheaper chuck or even larger chuck could be drilled to incorporate mounting holes.

Dave


----------



## richl (Aug 25, 2014)

On encos site they have 6" chucks to fit their rotary tables. I am sure their are other cheapernalternatives, but it will at least get ya pointed to a reasonably affordable solution. I have the griz 6" table and it has worked well for me.

Rich


----------



## darkzero (Aug 25, 2014)

I haven't looked at the items you listed but if the RT has 4 slots you can use a front mount 6" chuck. Most 4 jaw front mount chucks use 4 bolts, look for one where the bolts are closer to the outer diameter. 3-jaw front mount chucks usually have 3 bolts that will work with RTs with only 3 slots.

If you go with a plain back mount chuck you'll have to make a backplate & you'll have to step down 1 size. For example, 6" RT will require a 5" chuck & backplate.

Also research carefully on the 6" chuck, some are actually 6.3" even though they are listed as 6".


----------



## negatronix (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I will look at Enco's, and thanks darkzero for explaining that I could look for a front mount chuck.

On one that is a bit larger than 6", what measurement would that be on a spec sheet. The mounting holes?

Sorry for the newbie questions, I am just starting out.


----------



## negatronix (Aug 25, 2014)

Dave, thanks for your help to. I must have scrolled past your reply. I will look at the sb1211.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 25, 2014)

negatronix said:


> On one that is a bit larger than 6", what measurement would that be on a spec sheet. The mounting holes?


 
Basically you just want to make sure the outer diameter of the chuck is not considerably larger than the outer diameter of your RT table. Import chucks are generally sized in MMs but marketed to the US in inches. So if you have a 6" dia RT table & you end up getting a 6-1/4" diameter front mount chuck, the mounting holes would probably not line up with your RT.

For example, my Super Spacer is a 6" but the chuck that comes on it is 165mm which is just about 6.5". Now that is a bit extreme, 6" & 8" chucks are more commonly sized to 6-1/4" & 8-1/4" for those that are not actually oversized.


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 25, 2014)

negatronix said:


> Dave, thanks for your help to. I must have scrolled past your reply. I will look at the sb1211.


It's more money than I am willing to pay for that purpose but it shows what I mean about the mounting holes.


----------



## negatronix (Aug 26, 2014)

So here is where I am currently at/stuck.

The RT table diameter is 5.91. I am looking at a 6" blank back plate and a 4 jaw 6" plain back scroll chuck. 

My question is... how does one attach the back plate to the table after the chuck is mounted. I realize that I need to bore holes, but won't those be covered by the chuck... do I use a 4" or 5" chuck instead?

Thanks
-Kory


----------



## negatronix (Aug 26, 2014)

Ouch!!! The SB1211 is a lotta out of my reach at the moment.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, that is why you have to step down one size on the chuck if using a backplate. That leaves room for mounting bolts for the backplate to to the RT. So in your case you would run a 5" chuck. I would look for a front mount chuck even if if it costs a bit more. That way you won't have to mess with a backplate & gives you larger capacity with the 6" chuck (front mount).


----------



## negatronix (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks. I will look some more. I definitely want as large of a chuck as possible.


----------



## Smudgemo (Aug 26, 2014)

negatronix said:


> So here is where I am currently at/stuck.
> 
> The RT table diameter is 5.91. I am looking at a 6" blank back plate and a 4 jaw 6" plain back scroll chuck.
> 
> ...



I've got the 6" PhaseII and I did it like this.  I think RandyM was my inspiration.





-Ryan


----------



## negatronix (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting Ryan, I was thinking that the step on the back plate was meant to allow a wrench in to tighten down the mounting bolts, but I see that I was wrong. I think that I am going to have to do it the way you have done it, or go 5". I can't find any chucks that mount through the face other than the SB mentioned above. Money is a pretty big concern for me right now.

My projects for this setup are mostly small pieces of tubing that will be stepped inside for bearings, and bored out to be tapped. I will however have a few larger pieces with large center holes (torus), but I would probably need a much larger chuck unless the chuck can clamp outward by spreading. So much to learn!!


----------



## negatronix (Aug 26, 2014)

Ryan, how tall is that setup roughly?


----------



## RandyM (Aug 26, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> I've got the 6" PhaseII and I did it like this.  I think RandyM was my inspiration.
> Ryan



For a minute there I was really confused. :whacky:

The difference in our two units is my setup is for 8". Oh, and I did pilot on to the indexer as well.


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 26, 2014)

negatronix said:


> Thanks for posting Ryan, I was thinking that the step on the back plate was meant to allow a wrench in to tighten down the mounting bolts, but I see that I was wrong. I think that I am going to have to do it the way you have done it, or go 5". I can't find any chucks that mount through the face other than the SB mentioned above. Money is a pretty big concern for me right now.
> 
> My projects for this setup are mostly small pieces of tubing that will be stepped inside for bearings, and bored out to be tapped. I will however have a few larger pieces with large center holes (torus), but I would probably need a much larger chuck unless the chuck can clamp outward by spreading. So much to learn!!



I would have no issue drilling the holes through the chuck, it's only steel. As far as clamping, the jaws can expand to grip and also reverse to grip large diameters.

 Dave


----------



## darkzero (Aug 26, 2014)

negatronix said:


> I can't find any chucks that mount through the face other than the SB mentioned above. Money is a pretty big concern for me right now.



Here's one that looks like it should work (assuming the pic is accurate). No idea on the quality of it though at that price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-4-Jaw-Ind...4?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item540ec79d5a


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 26, 2014)

I am enjoying that grizzly rotary table immensely. You can't beat the bang for your buck. Don't be afraid to steal Randy's backplate design, drill holes through a cheap independent (not scroll) 4 jaw chuck, or make a plate to mount a smaller chuck. I spent $10 on a slice of 1018, $2 on hardware, $331 +tax/shipping, and used my 3 jaw that came with my mini lathe. My set up is as cheap and versatile as I can get for that money. Did I mention I am Well pleased with the set up?)


----------



## Smudgemo (Aug 26, 2014)

negatronix said:


> Ryan, how tall is that setup roughly?



It's in two pieces, but about 21cm including the jaws.


----------



## negatronix (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks again everyone! The listing on ebay may be the way I go. It fits my budget, and should do what I need for the time being.

I really like the back-plate, and making one could  be a nice project to get me learning. I am on the fence.


----------



## negatronix (Aug 27, 2014)

So, looking more into available chucks, I found this.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171418664581&alt=web

The vendor says that the chuck and plate are 6.299". The Grizzly table is 5.91". Now, reading back through this thread it was stated that the two pieces should be close, or exact. Is this close enough.

Thanks!


----------

